# HELP-my pup ate 2cups bacon grease and corn cob



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

My 7 month old pup ate/drank 2 cups bacon grease, and corn cob.. i went to walk out of kitchen for literally 2 minutes, and he ate that stuff.. urgh-any dangers? i am gonna assume mass diarrhea for a couple days? 

Anyone have any knowledge?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The corn cob could cause an obstruction. I would watch him for signs of it. The grease will probably just give him diarrhea.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

One may cancel out the effects of the other.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no!! I agree, the grease may actually help, but I don't envy either one of you.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Watch him very closely. How did he get to the grease and cobs????


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The corn cob could be a major problem. If he vomits, becomes lethargic and/or stops eating or is straining to poop then you need to RUSH to the vet. An obstruction can kill. I know there is at least one person on this board whose dog got an obstruction from eating a corn cob. 

For the bacon grease I would run out to t he store and buy activated charcoal and give him 1 of those every 4 hours. Actually I would call the e-vet and ask how many and how often you should give them to him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was at my vet's office just the other day...when a dog was rushed in for eating a corn cob....needed emergency surgery.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

With that much fat ingested I would also worry about pancreatitis


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Heidigsd said:


> With that much fat ingested I would also worry about pancreatitis


Ditto. 

Definitely a vet call.


----------

